# Techno step 450



## senortug (Nov 17, 2007)

Have a Techno Step 450 on my c/van. The worm gear operates the gear wheel, but the steps neither lower or retract. It would seem that the spindle attaching the gear wheel to the step strut is sheared. Does anyone know if this can be repaired (and where), or do I have to replace it with a new unit. Would appreciate any helpful advice on this. Thanks.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I can only point you to This Website (Motoroam) <<<. They may be able to advise you if no one here knows about your steps.

Mike


----------



## senortug (Nov 17, 2007)

*Techno Step 450*

Skypal,
Thanks for trying to help. Finally stripped it down and found a small local engineering firm that made me a new part for £20. Much better than a new set of steps costing £260 eh?
Senortug (Alan)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Well done...that's the sort of fix I like to hear about. :lol: 

Mike


----------

